

Tyupkin: Manipulating ATM Machines with Malware - d99kris
http://securelist.com/blog/research/66988/tyupkin-manipulating-atm-machines-with-malware/

======
amckenna
There was a great talk several years back at Blackhat/Defcon by the late
Barnaby Jack about hacking ATMs. He targeted the generic ATMs typically seen
in gas stations, but some of the same techniques apply.

part 1 of 3 -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QG1A9FuNkw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QG1A9FuNkw)

------
actionscripted
I'm surprised with how strict PCI compliance rules are for most integrations
that a crusty OS with all sorts of holes is allowed to continue as the
backbone of so many ATMs. I would think that something *NIX-y would be a solid
bet at this point. Can't be worse than XP.

------
Tombone5
Best tip was that you should be on the look-out for criminals pretending to be
security cameras!

"Be on the lookout for social engineering attacks by criminals who may be
masquerading as inspectors or security alarms, security cameras or other
devices on premises."

